# Best loudest portable ipod speakers/dock



## tazzydnc

I'm looking to turn my ipod into a boombox that I can take outside and play while I shoot hoops. The ipod hi fi is one example, bose has one, logitech: 

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...ories/speakers

 those are some examples. What has the best sound and value? it's very important that it be LOUD. Which set up will give me the most volume? 

 Thanks.


----------



## CMasten

I have the Apple Hi-fi and even on batteries this thing can put out some S P L, and cleanly.. it will auto adjust the volume depending on your battery condition to keep the fidelity at its peak.. overall I have been totally happy with my Hi Fi.


----------



## fatcat28037

I'll cut you a deal if you're interested. PM me for details.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=218051


----------



## threEchelon

I heard the Apple Hi-Fi and it sounded bad. I wouldn't recommend it. There has to be something out there that's better.


----------



## big-fi

Belkin one I remember was pretty loud


----------



## TurboRotaryFreak

Anyone heard the iFi? I have it currently, and I use it as my computer speakers as well as my iPod dock. It charges and plays music and I have an oval shaped remote which plays, pauses, and skips forward and backwards. I paid 300USD for it and am currently considering bookshelves for my setup. The satelites put out nice clean sound and the sub is adjustable. Anyway, I just started this hobby and am still trying out different sounds to see wich I like best. Oh, btw, this thing is LOUD. I have never turned up the volume all the way. but then live in an apartment. Never heard the Apple HiFi, or the Belkin setup, but I like the Klipsch iFi. Good luck in your search.

 Here's a link to the product page
http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/ifi.aspx


----------

